# Asian student wanting to go to Monterrey for one year



## chelsea13 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there, I am a university student from Hong Kong and I study Spanish, I'm basically passionate about the language and the Latin American culture and have been planning on an one-year overseas to Monterrey for over a year now. It's the only city that offers this opportunity for us (also Navarra, Spain which I'm not very interested in, and Santiago de Chile which can be a good backup choice.

The thing is, I really want to go to Mexico - and I am somewhat inflexible with my plans because I want to be there so badly, however the danger is just accelerating, which is really bad. I guess I can look into Chile but for me, it's less attractive (I haven't been there yet and could be in for a surprise if I do go, as I have no expectations, but for now the desire is not really here) and it doesn't seem so latino/south americans compared to the other places. I want to experience the ultimate latino life, and Mexico is perfect for that.

It's a shame because Monterrey used to be a safe city, but right now it's going worse, even locals have admitted to that. And this girl who went there for a year told me that yes, the danger is there.. but also beauty and surprises. She had a great time.


I think I will have a great time if nothing unfortunately happens to me, but who knows? Another thing is convincing my parents - how do I convince them to send me to Mexico if there's so much bad news about the crime?

So what is Monterrey like now really? 
Do you see the situation going better?

And by dangerous, what can happen on a daily basis? Why do you feel dangerous? Seeing people walking around with guns?

Thank you so much


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The greatest danger to you in Monterrey will be stepping into the street and being run down by a speeding bus.
Monterrey is a rather large, modern, industrial city. If you want culture, look to the colonial cities of Mexico, if possible. However, it seems that you have a university exchange connection, or some other relationship, which may restrict your choices.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

I live in Monterrey, and I wouldn't discourage you from coming here. But you should be careful to pick a safe neighborhood, etc. The violence has definitely worsened. 

The U.S. Consulate in Monterrey has recently declared that the local authorities cannot ensure children's safety and has ordered all American consulate children to return to the United States. This follows a shootout in front of the American School.

Most American foreign exchange programs at ITESM have pulled their students and/or are sending them to other cities in Mexico. 

Monterrey is a great city, but we are facing unique circumstances.


----------



## chelsea13 (Aug 30, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> I live in Monterrey, and I wouldn't discourage you from coming here. But you should be careful to pick a safe neighborhood, etc. The violence has definitely worsened.
> 
> The U.S. Consulate in Monterrey has recently declared that the local authorities cannot ensure children's safety and has ordered all American consulate children to return to the United States. This follows a shootout in front of the American School.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether I should come after hearing all the news, and about shootouts in schools (The American school, and also TEC) and also the how some of the Monterrey exchange programmes are on halt due to such violence.

I'm confused about what I should do because I do want to come.. and I need to make my final decision by November, any predictions? situation going worse or better?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sounds like you should look into other Mexican cities or delaying. There are certainly very good and interesting college towns as RV ****** has said in the historical heartland. 
I would certainly think of Guanajuato as a top choice if had the program of interest to you.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

please stay out of monterrey, or mexico. your an exchange student and your parents would not sleep well worrying about your safety.
monterrey and surrounding cities are a hot spot for danger right now...... anyone that tells you otherwise is ignorant about the current conditions in that area.


----------



## chelsea13 (Aug 30, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Sounds like you should look into other Mexican cities or delaying. There are certainly very good and interesting college towns as RV ****** has said in the historical heartland.
> I would certainly think of Guanajuato as a top choice if had the program of interest to you.


That's a good idea, I was thinking of Guadalajara. Guanajuato is a great choice too: a beautiful city and quite safe. 
The problem is my university only has liasion with universities in Monterrey. I know that TEC has a campus in Guadalajara so maybe I will ask them if I can do one year in the Guadalajara campus instead. Seems like a better choice than Monterrey.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

guadalajara received some warnings from the usa consulate stating that the drug crime on the outskirts of the big city are getting closer and closer to the metropolitan areas and they cant guarantee the safety of tourist in the area. sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

TEC Monterrey has a campus in Queretaro, a city in the center of MX of about 500k-600k, and is safe. Some expats, and lots of history. Queretaro's airport connects to Houston, Texas on Continental Airlines and to other MX cities (depending on which of the MX airlines are running at the moment), or via a comfortable express bus directly from inside the MX City airport to Queretaro in 3 hours.

http://www.itesm.edu/wps/portal?WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/wps/wcm/connect/migration/QRO2/Quer_taro/


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with ****** Carlos on Queretaro - is quite safe, pretty and also very close to Mexico City should you need more flight options or just going to explore. 

My family lives in Saltillo - one hour from Monterrey, and because of his work, my brother has to drive there every second day or so. Needless to say, my mum can't stop worrying until he's back home in the evenings. 

Guadalajara could you be your second choice - some narco there too, but to be honest these days narco is to be found pretty much anywhere, which is very unfortunate. 

I would not recommend any of my friends to move to Monterrey at this stage. Even me, there is no way I would move back there just now.

Having said that, my friends living in Monterrey are trying to live their lives normally as much as possible, but of course very aware of the risk on the streets, and from what they've told me sounds like people are getting quite paranoid (which of course is justified) and can't stop talking about the violence and how unsafe the city is, which of course is not helping the situation.

There are some safety measures you can take, this applies not only to Monterrey but to the other cities as well. For example, you can minimise risks by not frequenting bars or nightclubs that are well known for being visited by the 'juniors', local celebrities, football players, etc. as those are also likely to be frequented by narcos. You should also definitely avoid traveling after sunset, to places like Laredo, Matamoros, Victoria, etc. And finally, if you are going to own a car, don't make it a flashy/expensive one (you don't want to draw attention of the 'zetas').

If I were you, I'd go to Queretaro or Guadalajara (very pretty girls there too, wich is a bonus for the guys )


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have a lot of knowledge on Universities in Guadalajara but I know from locals here that Guanajuato is considered 1st choice for students and Queretaro is 2nd. I have met husband and wife professors at TEC in Queretaro that often bring groups of students, mix of local & foreign, to Pozos for the day or weekend. They all seem to very much enjoy TEC in Queretaro if that an option. At least these groups say that Queretaro is the 2nd best TEC campus after Monterrey but expect as with most students and people, they are biased.


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

_The greatest danger to you in Monterrey will be stepping into the street and being run down by a speeding bus._

That simply is not true.

RVGRINGO, may I most respectfully suggest that for up-to-date info on security in Monterrey, you take a look at the Borderland Beat site (you can Google it)? Also do read other people's posts (on this very thread)!

You really do sing too much your "Mexico is so so so safe" anthem! Step back and look more closely, carefully and honestly, please.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

For those who don´t know "Boarderland Beat", think "Soldier of Fortune" magazine in internet form.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please don't take my comment too literally, Popotla, but there is a lot of truth in it. Those city buses in Monterey sure do have faith in good brakes as they approach an intersection, and sometimes they have too much faith.
On Borderland Beat: Consider the type of publication and the type of folks who might be attracted to it. Not a good idea to stir the pot.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

One thing that everyone should remember is that the drug problems in the central and southern parts of Mexico are there but in no way as bad as, say Chicago. Yes there are some very bad problems close to the border but, for example, Jalisco has had less drug related instances in the past 6 months than Dallas Texas has had. Come on, violence is everywhere and Mexico is no exception. But overall it is no worse than most US cities and many oriental cities also. Take care where you go at night, take care of what you do and just use due diligence and everything should be fine. You have a bigger chance of being run over by a bus than being involved in drug violence.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

*Wow*

well...I have had a few threads on here about moving to Monterrey myself. I have spent alot of time in Monterrey working and enjoying the city. I was just there 2 weeks ago. The goal is not to be gullible or disrespectful. You are in fact in another country. Take the safety and comfort you had walking around your hometown without a care, throw it out the window. Its a different set of circumstances. Its Mexico. Be aware, Be safe.

There are a few good points made on this thread, and some that may be taken wrong, and so forth and so on. Borderland beat is media. The television is media. They make money reporting and publishing what people are interested in reading about. Bad news about violence in countries outside the US is more interesting than reading about violence in the US....especially for people like ME who are planning a move to where the reported violence is happening.

I have lots of friends and professional partners that live and work on MTY every day...I get the straight scoop from them. Truth be told is that the threat of crime is real. But as RVGringo mentioned, so is the threat of getting hit by a bus. (believe me I almost got creamed back in July)

I am told that the Narcos are everywhere in MTY. They look like everyone else. In the Soriana, maybe the dude behind you in line buying some cheese and tortillas....possibly even the woman in the booth next to you at Toks....you never know. Your chances are slim of being caught up in anything unless you are acting like a privileged rich punk, a drug cartel member, or just plain hanging out with the wrong crowd.

The "hanging out with the wrong crowd" can be interpreted a few ways. This can mean the friends you keep, the bars/clubs you frequent, and sometimes even the places you drive. Sounds scary but its not. Hold onto your wits, keep a good watch of your surroundings, and most of all don't have fear, have respect.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I was just in Chicago for a few days. All of the local people were quick to point out the areas of the city that I wanted to avoid if I didn't want to risk becoming another "street crime statistic" I found it interesting, as the same advice would apply to any city in MX. Be aware of your surroundings, don't take just any street cab, watch what neighborhood you are in. Personally, I would feel safer in MTY or Guadalajara than I would be in Chicago...


----------

